# Horus Heresy Weekender - Coverage and News



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been keeping up with news from the Horus Heresy Weekender and... dear hell the stuff that i'm reading is beyond epic. Here are some tweets from Fifty Shades of Geek that reveal quite a bit about the future of the Horus Heresy and what might come after it:



[email protected] said:


> Looking at the Phoenix Lords and the fall of the Eldar as a separate series. Good or bad?





[email protected] said:


> Aaron - My next book, whenever that comes out, will be exclusively Custodies.





[email protected] said:


> Dan Abnett - I'll be very sad if they don't let me do any Unification War stuff.
> 
> Audience - *cheers*





[email protected] said:


> A Great Crusade Series wouldn't be dismissed in time. Good or bad idea?





[email protected] said:


> More Dorn in Master of Mankind by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Hot off the press in a 30 second Heresy Meeting





[email protected] said:


> 30K is BIGGER! The Ultramarines Legion is bigger than all 40K Chapters PUT TOGETHER!





[email protected] said:


> Vengeful Spirit by @GrahamMcNeill - Gigantic space battles. Horus back into the spotlight. Betrayal aplenty. Return or certain characters.





[email protected] said:


> Vulkan Lives by @NickKyme - possible flashbacks of Isstvan V. Written partly in first person. Curze guest stars. Tie-in with Fulgrim.


That is the only novel stuff so far. But i'll be keeping up with what sources I can to find out more. But so far, this stuff is excellent.


LotN


----------



## VulkansNodosaurus (Dec 3, 2010)

If that's true, wow. My reactions:
Phoenix Lords & Fall of the Eldar- Would be absolutely amazing. 
Master of Mankind is exclusively Custodes, but features Dorn- OK, nice, but hardly world-shattering.
Unification Wars & Great Crusade- Not as exciting as Eldar history, but still neat. Except that they still won't reveal the fate of the II and XI Primarchs, but rather sidestep it, which would seem impossible to do well. So... pessimistic about such a project at the moment.
30K scaled up by another factor of 5-10- Wait, what? That... would mess up a lot of things, including the Forge World book. Mind you, it would make some sense, but I really think it's too late.


----------



## Stephen74 (Oct 1, 2010)

More Ultrasmurfs? Gargamel will not be pleased. (Why oh why didn't someone have the foresight to make a word bearers captain called Gargamel)


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Nice bundle of info. Mah thoughts:



> Looking at the Phoenix Lords and the fall of the Eldar as a separate series. Good or bad


The Phoenix Lords are interesting and distinct characters, and with Autarchs already being tackled it's by no means impossible.

I do wonder why this was raised at a Heresy event. >.>



> Aaron - My next book, whenever that comes out, will be exclusively Custodies.


Seems logical (if I've read that right). I've liked the Custodians since _Blood Games_. I recently gave my room a TFH poster just because of these guys. I do recall word of a Blood Angels protagonist, not sure if that idea has been abandoned or just not mentioned here.



> More Dorn in Master of Mankind by Aaron Dembski-Bowden. Hot off the press in a 30 second Heresy Meeting


More Dorn is always good. Hopefully something beyond the fragmented brief cameos we've seen. Or, at least, a lot of them. In one book. That'd be cool. The Fists and their primarch were some of my favourite chunks of _Mechanicum_.



> Dan Abnett - I'll be very sad if they don't let me do any Unification War stuff.
> 
> Audience - *cheers*


Hnng. One of the more interesting areas of the lore. I loved the titbits concerning this period of time. I think Abnett would be perfect for fleshing this out as he is wont to do. I can imagine the references to our own history now. Awesome.



> A Great Crusade Series wouldn't be dismissed in time. Good or bad idea?


I'm not on the boat for this one. We've had a plethora of glimpses to this in the Heresy series, and I'd prefer to leave it that way. To me, a Great Crusade series would be, like, a more upbeat version of the Heresy, without the schism and the gradual fall to Chaos and realisation of the wider working of the galaxy that I love. Primarch discoveries, more primarch interaction, xenos being smashed and human compliances. Seems okay. But, hey, it is space opera and if the prose is good I'd still invest. It just isn't my preferred setting.

Honestly, a Scouring series would be more my thing.



> 30K is BIGGER! The Ultramarines Legion is bigger than all 40K Chapters PUT TOGETHER!


I don't know the net number of Adeptus Astartes currently existing in 40k, but this comes as no real surprise. If anything, the comparison reinforces how Astartes warfare has evolved over time and how 30k works on a much grander scale. Sort of like the low number and isolated groups of trained Roman soldiery during the dark ages in contrast to the vast legions of the ancient world.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Added the next HH project from Graham McNeill, _Vengeful Spirit_, the format of which was not mentioned, and a bit of info on _Vulkan Lives_.


LotN


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

My thoughts:



> Looking at the Phoenix Lords and the fall of the Eldar as a separate series. Good or bad?


I'm cautious as to how successful such a series could be. I'm indifferent to this idea more than anything.



> Aaron - My next book, whenever that comes out, will be exclusively Custodies.


Assuming he is referring to _Master of Mankind_, I thought the Blood Angels and Sisters of Silence were also set to feature?



> Dan Abnett - I'll be very sad if they don't let me do any Unification War stuff.
> 
> Audience - *cheers*


Some of the glimpses we've been given of the Unification Era have been interesting (e.g. _The Last Church_). As long as it's not part of the _Horus Heresy_ series and serves a greater purpose then that's fine. 



> A Great Crusade Series wouldn't be dismissed in time. Good or bad idea?


I agree with _Bobss_. There simply wouldn't be much point to it. All the glimpses/stories we've had of the Great Crusade have served the important purpose of acting as a prelude to the various plot lines of the Heresy. I just don't think there would be any need for such a series.

A series covering _The Scouring_ would have more potential in my opinion. 



> 30K is BIGGER! The Ultramarines Legion is bigger than all 40K Chapters PUT TOGETHER!


This is a very strange statement. The lore has consistently stated that there are roughly 1,000 Chapters in 40k, meaning around a million Astartes. And that the Ultramarines Legion maintained around 250,000 Astartes. How they are going to justify this I don't know. 



> Vengeful Spirit by @GrahamMcNeill - Gigantic space battles. Horus back into the spotlight. Betrayal aplenty. Return or certain characters.


This sounds the most promising out of the list. Finally a return to Horus, something I've been advocating for years now. The only negative is that McNeill is writing it, considering how shite his recent novels have been. I'd be much more comfortable if Abnett or AD-B were tackling this instead.


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> A series covering _The Scouring_ would have more potential in my opinion.


What's the Scouring really other than the loyalists pushing back the traitors into the Eye and uprooting them from planets,etc. We see that currently no?


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Malus Darkblade said:


> What's the Scouring really other than the loyalists pushing back the traitors into the Eye and uprooting them from planets,etc. We see that currently no?


Eskrador. The Iron Cage. Adoption of the Codex. The Second Founding. Disappearance of the Primarchs. Conflict between the Imperial Fists and Imperial Navy nearly leading to a second civil-war. Infancy of the Inquisition and Grey Knights. The Imperium dealing with the immediate aftermath of the Emperor's ascension. Destruction of Caliban and fall of the Lion. Tsagualsa. Etc.

More potential in my opinion.

A _Great Crusade_ series would suffer because of the _Horus Heresy_ series in my opinion.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Assuming he is referring to _Master of Mankind_, I thought the Blood Angels and Sisters of Silence were also set to feature?


Huge misquote. Custodian-heavy, certainly, but it's never been the plan to make it exclusively about them. I want a variety of characters from several tiers of Imperial life, not just the boys in gold.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Malus Darkblade said:


> What's the Scouring really other than the loyalists pushing back the traitors into the Eye and uprooting them from planets,etc. We see that currently no?


I can make the Great Crusade or even the Horus Heresy sound generic if I use general terminology and selective logic like you've just done.

The Scouring forged the current Imperium. Horus' gamble strike against Terra failed, and while the crux of mankind was out for the count, the Imperium was not. Not every Legion fled to the Eye with their tails tucked between their legs straight away.

Only three of the Emperor's sons perished in the Heresy. And in 40k we have nothing but the occasional daemon primarch gracing the material plane. The Scouring isn't some footnote.


----------



## aerogems (May 16, 2013)

Some of the things I'd like to see would be to first map out the end to the HH series with getting all the big name writers to tell the story of the Battle of Terra from the perspective of each Primarch. Maybe put them into special edition omnibuses with one loyalist and one traitor Primarch story in each book. If they wanted to stretch things out some more, they could probably do a 2-3 book series on each Primarch and their days before the Emperor came, sort of like the Dark Angels series.

Cap that all off with a book telling the story of major events in the life of the Emperor. From his birth to maybe glimpses of past personas, the Unification Wars, creating the Primarchs and associated legions, finding each Primarch during the Great Crusade -- whether or not to give any info on the two unknown Primarchs would be something they'd need to decide -- the fight with Horus obviously, and ending either with him interred in the Golden Throne or maybe give a little bit of a glimpse into "life" on the Golden Throne.

Then I would say maybe a mini-series of sorts about the Unification Wars might be interesting, but I'm not sure it would be able to have the same appeal with such a limited scope of just Terra and maybe Mars.

Something covering The Scouring might be good, especially maybe giving some indications on what happened to the various Primarchs loyal and traitor. What ADB said in some other thread about the traitor legions having to learn to live with the fact that their Primarchs all became Deamon Princes and essentially abandoned them might be interesting to explore in greater detail. Though honestly a lot of that might just be better suited to the existing Space Marine Battles series.

I'd also personally like to see something of a companion series to Cain, told from the perspective of an Ork. Aside from the Necrons, every other major and minor faction in the WH40K universe has at least one or two books. Considering the Orks are like overgrown pre-teens, they have plenty of potential for humor I think. Another little bit of levity in the otherwise grim WH40K universe. Maybe use a Painboy or something as the primary character.


----------



## Brother Solix (Jan 19, 2013)

Wow a lot of cool books in the works! Can't wait for the Vulkan Lives book to come out. I might even buy the poster for that one.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> This sounds the most promising out of the list. Finally a return to Horus, something I've been advocating for years now. T*he only negative is that McNeill is writing it, considering how shite his recent novels have been. I'd be much more comfortable if Abnett or AD-B were tackling this instead.*


That's a pretty huge negative...

I also love the idea of Vulkan Lives...but Kyme is writing it


----------



## mal310 (May 28, 2010)

Well I'd love a Great Crusade series. However, there would be the elephant in the room, or two of them. 

I'm sure we could have stories for both series (scouring and Great Crusade).


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> I'm cautious as to how successful such a series could be. I'm indifferent to this idea more than anything.


I think it would be a really great series if done correctly. The Fall of the Eldar is a mythical topic but it's not mythical like the War in Heaven, we know the basics of the Fall, how it occurred/what happened during it/what happened after it/etc. Thus it's more like the Horus Heresy, something that could be fleshed out and have a lot more added to it. But it'd take a mighty author indeed to pen Slaanesh's birth with the gravitas that it deserves.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Some of the glimpses we've been given of the Unification Era have been interesting (e.g. _The Last Church_). As long as it's not part of the _Horus Heresy_ series and serves a greater purpose then that's fine.


I would like to see more of the warlords of Terra. Cardinal Tang, The Unspeakable King, the Council of Alba, etc. No benevolent rulers have been mentioned, so it seems like Unification Wars-era Terra would be ripe for many stories about not only the fall of these tyrants but their reigns as well, and about life in this dark age.



Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> This sounds the most promising out of the list. Finally a return to Horus, something I've been advocating for years now. The only negative is that McNeill is writing it, considering how shite his recent novels have been. I'd be much more comfortable if Abnett or AD-B were tackling this instead.


Another twitter, that I can't find anymore, has confirmed something else about _Vengeful Spirit_. Garviel Loken is finally returning to the main series.


LotN


----------



## Cruxyh (Apr 22, 2012)

I must admit, I like most of the list and will be interested in seeing what will happen in the future. The Ultramarines Legion being bigger than all 40k chapters put together is the only one I do not like.

Would like to see more of Dorn though, so that news is a plus. :so_happy:



Lord of the Night said:


> Another twitter, that I can't find anymore, has confirmed something else about _Vengeful Spirit_. Garviel Loken is finally returning to the main series.
> 
> LotN


... I thought Loken died on Isstvan, or have I missed something?


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Eskrador. The Iron Cage. Adoption of the Codex. The Second Founding. Disappearance of the Primarchs. Conflict between the Imperial Fists and Imperial Navy nearly leading to a second civil-war. Infancy of the Inquisition and Grey Knights. The Imperium dealing with the immediate aftermath of the Emperor's ascension. Destruction of Caliban and fall of the Lion. Tsagualsa. Etc.
> 
> More potential in my opinion.
> 
> A _Great Crusade_ series would suffer because of the _Horus Heresy_ series in my opinion.


Ah I wasn't aware all that took place during that period.


----------



## Apfeljunge (May 1, 2011)

Cruxyh said:


> ... I thought Loken died on Isstvan, or have I missed something?



You missed the Garro Audio Dramas. In this case especially Legion of One.


----------



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Vengeful Spirit would be a straight Big Bad Very Scary Ultra Evil Horus. 1/3 of the book would be a practical example - how to crack an orbital defense grid of the abnormal proportions! :biggrin: I think you will understand - where it would be repeated :so_happy:
Strange how people doesnt say that HH Weekender was an Eldorado of information. Especially, after the event - when you are drinking with the authors :so_happy:


----------

